# Motor City apartment wanted



## scottyw (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm looking for an apartment in Motor City. Every agent seems to be advertising that they have multiple units available however when i call they don't have any. Does anybody know a good agent for the Motor City area that actually has some units available? Thanks


----------



## tafawke (Feb 27, 2012)

scottyw said:


> I'm looking for an apartment in Motor City. Every agent seems to be advertising that they have multiple units available however when i call they don't have any. Does anybody know a good agent for the Motor City area that actually has some units available? Thanks


As far as I have heard Motor City is completely full (unless someone moves). My school uses Motor City for their teachers and there wasn't enough room for the new ones this year, some have had to go to Sports City.

Good luck...


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

We just let one from Better Homes they had some others! In Newbridge as we viewed them but we took one in Foxhill


----------



## scottyw (Aug 7, 2012)

zovi said:


> We just let one from Better Homes they had some others! In Newbridge as we viewed them but we took one in Foxhill


I've been on the phone 3 times to Better Homes and keep being told that the agent who deals with Motor City will call me straight back but so far have heard nothing.


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

scottyw said:


> I've been on the phone 3 times to Better Homes and keep being told that the agent who deals with Motor City will call me straight back but so far have heard nothing.


Oh ok :-/ not good


----------



## scottyw (Aug 7, 2012)

tafawke said:


> As far as I have heard Motor City is completely full (unless someone moves). My school uses Motor City for their teachers and there wasn't enough room for the new ones this year, some have had to go to Sports City.
> 
> Good luck...



It certainly seems to be full from all of the agents i've been turned down by. I don't understand though why those same agents have posted an advert not 5 minutes previous stating that they have multiple units available! I'd heard that the agents where difficult but i didn't realise quite how difficult it would be to even get to view a place!


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

scottyw said:


> It certainly seems to be full from all of the agents i've been turned down by. I don't understand though why those same agents have posted an advert not 5 minutes previous stating that they have multiple units available! I'd heard that the agents where difficult but i didn't realise quite how difficult it would be to even get to view a place!


I have to say renting an apartment here has been most awful experience ever!!! Some landlords don't even turn up to viewing! 

When we were at MC two apartments went before we even looked


----------



## scottyw (Aug 7, 2012)

I guess i'll just keep calling around and hope that some come up. Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2012)

Have a look at the Motor City community forum and try posting a message on there - landlords often use that to advertise their apartments for lease. Try giving Emirates NBD Bank a call - they own quite a few of the apartments and are the landlord for a friend of mine (sorry, don't have contact details).


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

scottyw said:


> It certainly seems to be full from all of the agents i've been turned down by. *I don't understand though why those same agents have posted an advert not 5 minutes previous stating that they have multiple units available!* I'd heard that the agents where difficult but i didn't realise quite how difficult it would be to even get to view a place!


This is the number 1 marketing strategy of the agents in Dubai. I found responding to ads was a waste of time and just contacted the more reputable companies.

Good luck!


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

scottyw said:


> I've been on the phone 3 times ... the agent ... will call me straight back but so far have heard nothing.


Welcome to what is defined as customer service around here !!! Just be mentally prepared for far more of the same in different scenarios..


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

m in the same boat, i quite like the look of motorcity apartments and have probably called the same agents as you have off dubizzle. 1 guy told me they have a quota of ads they have to put up each day.

were looking at the 3 bed terrace apartments and also victory heights, have got a viewing tonight with apartment (if the landlord turns up!) and 1 for victory heights tomorrow.

And before you ask, no im not sharing the agent, at least until we've done the viewing ;-) the will be happy to share.


----------



## readmetwice (Jul 24, 2011)

Drive there and walk the community. When I was living there (albeit about 10 months ago) I would see For Lease signs posted by landlords on the windows of units. Not ideal process, but when in Rome.......Hope that helps.


----------



## scottyw (Aug 7, 2012)

Well it does seem that complaining gets you somewhere. Last night in my frustration i sent a very angry email to one of the bigger companies complaining about their service and this morning my phone was ringing off the hook with various people from said company asking if there was anything they could do for me. I managed to view 4 apartments this afternoon. Feeling very pleased with myself!


----------



## scottyw (Aug 7, 2012)

I am giving serious consideration to getting myself a RERA license and becoming an agent myself. I figure i could make a fortune by simply answering my calls and showing up to viewings!


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

scottyw said:


> Well it does seem that complaining gets you somewhere. Last night in my frustration i sent a very angry email to one of the bigger companies complaining about their service and this morning my phone was ringing off the hook with various people from said company asking if there was anything they could do for me. I managed to view 4 apartments this afternoon. Feeling very pleased with myself!


So are you becoming another MC tenant??? ;D


----------



## suzimack (Nov 29, 2011)

What size of apartment are you looking for in MC?


----------



## joemate (Apr 25, 2012)

I'd definitely recommend MC! Been here a week just but love it.


----------



## Red_Nosed (Nov 30, 2011)

scottyw said:


> I've been on the phone 3 times to Better Homes and keep being told that the agent who deals with Motor City will call me straight back but so far have heard nothing.


Had same problem with House Hunters agent in charge of Motor City not getting back to us despite calls and sms reminders. Oh, well.


We had a great experience with a guy from Smith & Ken, and a lady from Fine & Country though. Have sent you a private message just to share.


----------



## scottyw (Aug 7, 2012)

Hopefully yes but i would like to see a few more first. I've only viewed 4 apartments so far and all were in the same building and absolutely identical, strangely though they were quite different in prices and all from the same agent too!



zovi said:


> So are you becoming another MC tenant??? ;D


----------



## scottyw (Aug 7, 2012)

suzimack said:


> What size of apartment are you looking for in MC?


1 or 2 bed, either really.


----------



## scottyw (Aug 7, 2012)

Managed to get one in the end. Hopefully should be moving in Wed or Thurs.


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

scottyw said:


> Managed to get one in the end. Hopefully should be moving in Wed or Thurs.


Who through? Better homes are releasing some in Newbridge hill soon I think


----------



## saya123 (Dec 11, 2008)

i m living in motor city and absolutely love it. i can recommend my agent whom i had a good experience with.. pm me if someone wants it.


----------



## Lamplighter (Jul 20, 2010)

Red_Nosed said:


> We had a great experience with a guy from Smith & Ken, and a lady from Fine & Country though. Have sent you a private message just to share.





saya123 said:


> i m living in motor city and absolutely love it. i can recommend my agent whom i had a good experience with.. pm me if someone wants it.


Hi Red_Nosed & saya123 - I'd be grateful for PMs with your recommended agents, my wife and I are looking for a 2 or 3 bed apartment in uptown or Green Community. Thanks!


----------



## Red_Nosed (Nov 30, 2011)

Lamplighter said:


> Hi Red_Nosed & saya123 - I'd be grateful for PMs with your recommended agents, my wife and I are looking for a 2 or 3 bed apartment in uptown or Green Community. Thanks!


Message sent 

Good luck!


----------



## scottyw (Aug 7, 2012)

zovi said:


> Who through? Better homes are releasing some in Newbridge hill soon I think



I got one of those


----------



## saya123 (Dec 11, 2008)

Lamplighter said:


> Hi Red_Nosed & saya123 - I'd be grateful for PMs with your recommended agents, my wife and I are looking for a 2 or 3 bed apartment in uptown or Green Community. Thanks!


sent you the contact.. good luck with ur search! hopefully u will find an apartment soon.


----------

